# labag sa



## Qcumber

*Batás* = law
*labág sa batás* = against the law > illegal

I want to translate:
"It’s illegal."

Are all my translations correct.

1) *Itó’y labág sa batás.* 

2) *Labág sa batás itó.* 

3) *Labág itó sa batás.*


----------



## Aku

Qcumber said:


> "It’s illegal."
> 
> Are all my translations correct.
> 
> 1) *Itó’y labág sa batás.*
> 
> 2) *Labág sa batás itó.*
> 
> 3) *Labág itó sa batás.*


 

Hi Qcumber,

Sentences 1, 2 and 3 are correct. Still, if I were to recommend the best translation, it would be #3, and the least "fluid" of the translations (and I'm banking on my linguistic experience here) would have to be #2.


----------



## Qcumber

Aku said:


> Hi Qcumber,
> 
> Sentences 1, 2 and 3 are correct. Still, if I were to recommend the best translation, it would be #3, and the least "fluid" of the translations (and I'm banking on my linguistic experience here) would have to be #2.


Hi, Aku, thanks a lot. I'll retain #3 as the standard one.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> *Batás* = law
> *labág sa batás* = against the law > illegal
> 
> I want to translate:
> "It’s illegal."
> 
> Are all my translations correct.
> 
> 1) *Itó’y labág sa batás.*
> 
> 2) *Labág sa batás itó.*
> 
> 3) *Labág itó sa batás.*




In addition, the general expression used is *bawal iyan* (it's forbidden) which can also apply for things or acts forbidden by the law. 

You see your friend not crossing the pedestrian lane so you tell him: *Bawal yan! 
*
Your friend shows you that he has illegal drugs and he will tell you: *Alam kong bawal ang mga ito. (I know these are forbidden [by the law].)*

For nonlegal matters, for example, in the office: 

You see your colleague browse the internet during office hours and you quietly tell him: *Bawal 'yan! Baka mahuli ka ni sir. (It's not allowed [to browse]! Our boss might catch you.) *


----------



## Qcumber

Possibly "*labág sa batás*" is a calque of the English phrase "against the law" while *bawál* is the genuine Tagalog term.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Possibly "*labág sa batás*" is a calque of the English phrase "against the law" while *bawál* is the genuine Tagalog term.



I'm not sure about that. But as far as I know, *labag sa batas* is a _specific_ expression applied to legal matters only (*labagin* means to violate and *batas* means law); while *bawal* is a _general_ expression which can be applied for both legal and nonlegal matters, depending on the context.


----------



## Qcumber

You are right, Ffrancis, but it's a modern development that occurred by the end of the Spanish period. I have done some research. 

The original meaning of *labág* is "challenge."
e.g. Ang-taga-Pila’y lungmabag sa taga-Nagcanlang. (1613)
[*Ang Taga-Píla’y lumabág sa Taga-Nagkanláng.*]
= The inhabitants of Pila challenged those of Nagcanlang.

Then it took on the meaning of "civil disobedience, rebellion".

Finally the phrasal verb *lumabág sa ley > labagín ang ley* or *lumabág sa kautusán / labagín ang kautusán* (1914) was coined to translate Span. _contravenir á la ley_ "to contravene the law". I suppose *batás* replaced _ley / kautusán_ during the US period.

*Labág sa* was also used as a preposition at the turn of the 20th century, but until then Span. _contra_ "against" was only translated as *lában sa*.


----------

